# GTA Shrimpers Meet This Thursday!



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Gta Shrimper's meet!
When: Thursday December 18th 7pm-When ever
Where: Coffee Time @ Victoria Park and Sheppard

What: We will get together and share some stories about our experiences in keeping and breeding shrimp!

Sales and trades are welcome! If you're looking to buy/sell/trade at the meet please post it in the comments here.

Note: I will be driving from Oakville, and am willing to carpool people in my Truck.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks woopderson... I will have some freebies I brought back from Taiwan as some fun prizes.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

No problem, see you tomorrow!


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

*I will be there*

Tried many times but only made it once.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

baishui said:


> Tried many times but only made it once.


come tomorrow then....


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

baishui said:


> Yes, I will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...see you tomorrow.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ill be there. Im gonna have some free riccia for the guys. If anyone need any specific plants let me know asap


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I will take a look and let you know first thing in the am thanks!


----------

